# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Getting a girlfriend with a hairsystem?

## Westonci

Serious question though, I wouldnt know how to bring it up when dating a girl.

After watching this video i feel like getting one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVeNrJukg0I

----------

